
The fault-tolerant Auragen file system from pre-history - vyodaiken
http://www.yodaiken.com/2016/01/25/the-auragen-file-system/
======
strictnein
What's the "pre-history" bit about? I don't think 1989 qualifies as pre-
history, and the linked post is just titled "The Auragen file system".

------
sitkack
Link to mentioned paper
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15-440/READINGS/borg-1989.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15-440/READINGS/borg-1989.pdf)

